# Latest News From Satellite Expo 2005



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

We just wanted to make available to the readers of this forum the latest updates on Satellite Expo 2005.

The new website is now up and functional, the registration link should be functional on 10/26 at around 8 PM for those of you wishing to register for the show.

It looks like we are adding an event to the schedule that had not been mentioned before. It would appear that we will be hosting, what we are calling "Fun Night" on Friday, 6/24. We will be featuring a complete show by a "well known" stand up comic. More information on this as it becomes available.

We are attempting to gather information for "family outings" for those of you that bring your families with you to Satellite Expo 2005. The outings will include day trips to the Memphis Zoo, Childrens Museum, Beale Street and Graceland. Please provide feedback on what you think of this idea.

We have arranged for shuttle service from the airport to our host hotels and shuttle service from the host hotels to the show and back. This will enable you to fly into Memphis, attend the show, attend all functions and never have to rent a vehicle. We would suggest, however, that you book your rooms early at our host hotels to insure you are at "our" hotels that are providing the transportation.

At this stage, we have not received enough interest in a golf tournament to organize one. We will be happy to organize the tournament for June 22 if there is enough interest. Please drop us an E-mail if you would be interested in playing in the tournament.

Be sure to check back to the website often as we will be updating and adding information as it becomes available.

In closing let me thank you for all the support we have received from these forums. The support and well wishes have been (and continue to be) well appreciated!!!

If you have any suggestions, comments or complaints, feel free to E-mail us at: [email protected] or use the "request info" link on the website, www.satelliteexpo2005.com

Lee Gilliland/Show Director/Satellite Expo 2005


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

For all of you that have been asking...Our secure online show registration page is now active. You now have the ability to order your show passes from our website. In addition, the hotel link is also active for those of you that would like to take advantage of our host hotel's special show pricing. Note: If you are planning on attending some/all the training classes/seminars we will be hosting you might want to book your show registration early since some classes have a limited number of seats available and WILL fill up quickly.

[email protected]


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

whooooo I was born in Memphis I live 20 mins away from Memphis so I may go!!


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Satellite Expo 2005 has just added the forum and class schedules to our website. Be sure and check them out then register for the ones that interest you. Please note: These classes will fill up quickly and once the capacity for each class has been reached, the registration for that class will be suspended. If you plan to attend, I would suggest you register today to guarantee yourself a seat. Please let us know if there are other classes you would like to see added. I assure you if we have the time slots open we will host the class. For more information please email: [email protected]


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Homewood Suites (a division of Hilton Hotels) has made 25 suites available to attendees of Satellite Expo 2005 at a discounted rate of $109 per night. This hotel adjoins the Park Place Hotel where all the events that are not at the AgriCenter International will be held. If you are interested in any of these suites at this rate please Email us and we will send you the information as we will not be adding this link to our website.

Our new interactive floor plan for the show exhibit floor is now on our website, once per week we will update the show floor and by clicking on a "sold" booth you will be taken to that company's website or email link. In addition you will be able to click on any area of the show and see what is going on in that area.

Our host hotels have printed hotel information available for any of you that would like to have it mailed to you. Please request it through our "Request for info" link on our website and it will be mailed to you.

We have added a "Classroom Showcase" to our show, each hour a different mfg., or distributor will preview a new product in a classroom setting, taking Q&A from those in attendance. That schedule will be posted on the Training Room #1 link as the booking for the Showcase progresses.

Our secure online show registration site is up and functional. We would advise you to register for the show as soon as possible if you plan to attend any of the free training classes we are offering. You MUST have pre-registered to attend the show before you can register for any of the training classes, even this early the some of the classes such as the SMATV and FTA classes are beginning to fill.

We have the capability of adding a few more training classes and would be pleased to have your suggestions on what you would like to attend. You name it, if it's possible, it will be at the show.

We would like to thank everyone at the DBStalk forum for all the support we have received from this site. Your support is appreciated more than you know.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Greetings from Satellite Expo 2005! It has been a busy week and each new day is bringing good news about the show, as promised, here is the weekly update about the show.

Exhibitor space is selling quickly. We have no doubts that the show floor booths will be sold out by the 1/1/05 deadline. Sponsorships for the different events at the show are also selling well; announcements will be made soon about who is sponsoring the events. This gives you the opportunity to show your support for these exhibitors since they are supporting the efforts of Satellite Expo 2005 and by extension, you the dealer/technician.

Registration for the show is also going well. In fact if you are planning to attend any of the training classes we are offering during the show, I would suggest you register TODAY since seating for these classes is limited and even though there is no charge for these classes, pre-registration is REQUIRED.

The keynote speaker for the welcome breakfast has been selected, and has (in principle) accepted. You will be as pleased as we are about the caliber of speaker we are having. This speaker will be speaking on topics that everyone, let me repeat, everyone, in this industry will want to hear. We should be in a position to announce who the keynote speaker is later in the week.

Another "first" for a satellite convention&#8230;the caterers that will be operating the concession stand during the show have agreed to not only provide sandwiches & sides during the show but will also be operating a buffet in the concession area. And of course they plan to have the world famous Memphis BBQ as one of the items on the buffet.

If you haven't been to the website lately we have added the "Classroom Showcase". Leading companies in the satellite industry will be debuting some of their latest products during 1-2 hour presentations. We have learned there will be some product "unveilings" that are actually being delayed in order to debut them at the show.

We can't wait to tell you all about the dealer appreciation party on Saturday night. This will be one satellite trade show party that will be unlike any other you have ever attended. The unique setting insures you will leave for home on Sunday knowing that you can't wait to be back in 2006.

Register for the show and classes today so we can see you in Memphis in June!
[email protected]


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

News From Satellite Expo 2005

Winegard Executive To Open Satellite Expo 2005

A familiar name to about everyone in the satellite industry will open Satellite Expo 2005 by delivering the keynote speech. Bob Howell, Director Of Distribution/Off Air Division has had the pleasure of helping to develop and presenting some of the most innovative products in Winegard's product line. No one knows off air and HDTV better than Bob, and at Satellite Expo 2005, he will share his wealth of knowledge with those in attendance.

Industry Leader Coming To Memphis

PPC, the industry leader in connectors, taps and other hard-line drop materials for the communications industry is bringing their wares to Satellite Expo 2005. This 60+ year old company will be, in addition to exhibiting at the show, hosting training classes at various times during the show to better educate the end user on their products. Worldwide PPC has over 25 sales offices and factories in the US and Denmark as well as joint venture in St. Kitts. Everyone agrees that PPC is a welcome addition to the Expo.

Satellite Expo In The News!

SkyRetailer (a division of Mediabiz) featured Satellite Expo 2005 as their headline story in their November 11th edition. Following this story, the phones and email started flowing into the Satellite Expo 2005 offices at 6:00 AM and haven't slowed. This proves (at least in our opinion) the type of readership and following the SkyRetailer has. Many thanks to everyone at the SkyRetailer for the story. http://skyretailer.com/#Story1

Homewood Suites By Hilton Onboard

The Homewood Suites, owned by the Hilton Hotel Chain has come onboard in support of Satellite Expo 2005. The Memphis location has blocked luxury suites at a special rate for attendees of the Expo that desire this level of accommodations. Lodging at this property can be reserved on our website by going to the "links" page.

Booth Availability

Based on current exhibit space reservations we are projecting the current "show floor" of Satellite Expo 2005 to be completely reserved by 1/1/2005! If there is exhibit space left after this date, exhibitors will be assigned spaces based on availability and will not have the opportunity to choose their location. In order to have the availability to choose your own location for your exhibit space, contracts must be sent in prior to 1/1/05. All space is being sold on a "first come-first served" basis.

For Additional Information: [email protected]


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Check out the all new Satellite Expo website. Let us know what you think, good, bad or indifferent! www.SatelliteExpo2005.com


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Memphis-The following training and certification classes are officially being added to the ever-growing training program presented at Satellite Expo 2005. 
·	June 23, 2005 DirecWay Certification
·	June 24, 2005 ViaSat Certification
·	June 25, 2005 Telkonet Solution Certification
To attend these classes you must bring your own laptop with Windows 98 or newer operating system that has a working Ethernet port and your own Cat V jumper. These classes are limited to the first 25 people registered for each class. As of the date of this announcement the fee for these classes has not been announced. If you would like to attend these training classes you may email us at [email protected] with all your contact information, and we will contact you as soon as we have the fee schedule for these classes and give you the first opportunity to register based on the date on your email inquiry.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Memphis---It was announced today that Northwest Airlines would be the official airline of Satellite Expo 2005. The association between Northwest and the Expo will insure those traveling to the show the lowest cost air transportation from all points that are served by Northwest, KLM and Continental. Discounted fares for those traveling to and from Satellite Expo 2005 will be available from 6/20/2005 thru 6/28/2005 and cover all classes of air travel on these carriers. You may email: [email protected] for more information about these rates.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

It was announced today that SBCA past President Chuck Hewitt will be hosting the forum entitled "DIVERSIFY!" at Satellite Expo 2005. Chuck Hewitt is one of the most recognized names in the satellite industry and brings years of satellite knowledge to this forum. DIVERSIFY! will be one of the most talked about forums of 2005 as it will bring some of the "heavy hitters" of both the satellite as well as related fields together to speak to satellite dealers/retailers & technicians about expanding the scope of the products and services they currently offer their customers. Due to overwhelming response, DIVERSITY! has been moved to the 500 seat amphitheater of the Agricenter International during Satellite Expo 2005, June 23.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Satellite Expo 2005 Goes International: Tele-Satellite Magazine from Munich, Germany will be covering Satellite Expo 2005 as an international satellite news item for their magazine. In addition, Tele-Satellite will be promoting the event in their magazine. Published since 1981 Tele-Satellite currently distributes over 184,000 copies of their magazine worldwide. Tele-Satellite is published 6 times per year.

New Additions To The Exhibit Floor: The latest additions to the exhibit floor at Satellite Expo 2005 include: WeQC.com (a satellite installation inspection company), Universal Remote Control (manufacturers of high end remote controls), PACE Electronics (Equipment Distributor & DirecTV Master System Operator) & North American Cable (Equipment Distributor & DirecTV Master System Operator) For a full current listing of exhibitors you can check out the website and the interactive exhibit floor.

New Training Class Added: SBCA Retail Council Member and owner of Dominion Electronics & Satellite, J.R. Stallings of Bayse, VA will be hosting the class, "Telephone & Residential Structured Wiring Systems" We have heard from numerous technicians that not only is J.R. very knowledgeable in this field, he is also a fantastic instructor. This will be a class to attend.

Expo Event Planner: We have added an event planner to our website to make it easier for those attending to see what is going on at any particular time, and to help with choosing the classes you wish to attend. The event planner is located on the "events" portion of our website.

Online Registration: Our online registration and "shopping cart" are both now fully operational. You can go to the one page and register for the show as well as all the events you wish to attend while you are at the show. We will accept your Visa or MasterCard and personal or company check online. You may also print the form and fax or mail it in for registration.

Personal Note: If you are attending the CES, we would appreciate you speaking to any vendors you come in contact with and letting them know you will be attending Satellite Expo 2005, and would like to see them come out and support the show since it is YOUR show. www.SatelliteExpo2005.com "Where Technology & Southern Hospitality Meet"


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

First off, if you are interested in any of the training being offered at Satellite Expo 2005 that is being presented by NCC, I would suggest you sign up...yesterday! These classes are filling really quickly (limit of only 25 per class) these classes include: Telkonet Training/Certification, Commercial DirecWay Training/Certification, ViaSat Training/Certification. Details on the website: www.SatelliteExpo2005.com

Not up on the website yet, but confirmed are the following classes:

"Headends-Basic To Advanced Techniques" By: Richard Collier/ESG
"Tracking What You Are Owed" By: Richard Collier/ESG
"Residential DirecWay Training/Certification: By: Andrew Northrop/Hughes Corp.
"Business Diversification On A Budget: By: Richard Collier/ESG
"Leave No Money On The Table: By: Richard Collier/ESG

We also have another website development class in the works and of course you can't forget about the "Satellite Technician Rodeo" challenge (details of which will be announced in the next few days. Since CES is over, things now have moved into "high gear", we are adding new exhibitors & events daily to the website so you need to check it often to stay up to date. And as always, thank you for your support of Satellite Expo 2005


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

This seminar has been cancelled, please see our website for additional training opportunities www.SatelliteExpo2005.com


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

This seminar has been cancelled, please see our website for additional training opportunities www.SatelliteExpo2005.com


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Volume 1 Issue 1 of News & Notes...the updates and what's going on with Satellite Expo 2005 is available in a pdf file for those of you that would like to receive the bi-weekly publication. Please send us an email to: [email protected] if you would like us to email the newsletter to you.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Nashville, TN-Even though all the details of the 1st Annual Satellite Technicians Rodeo are not ready to be announced&#8230;.the prize packages for the "Rodeo" are. Here are the prizes each entrant into the rodeo will be competing for:

Grand Prize
Applied Instruments Model 9520 Satellite Signal Level Meter
Roundtrip Airfare to Memphis Satellite Expo 2006
Three (3) Nights Lodging In Memphis For Satellite Expo 2006
Admission To Satellite Expo 2006
Trophy & Award Certificate

Second Place
Dell Inspiron Notebook Computer
Three (3) Nights Lodging In Memphis For Satellite Expo 2006
Admission to Satellite Expo 2006
Trophy & Award Certificate

Third Place
Birdog Satellite Signal Level Meter
Admission To Satellite Expo 2006
Trophy & Award Certificate

A gift bag furnished by the Rodeo sponsors will be provided to all participants of the Satellite Technician Rodeo. For a complete set of rules & entry form for the rodeo please email: [email protected] putting "Rodeo" into the subject line.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

THE WAIT IS OVER! For all of you that have called and sent emails wanting information about the 1st Ever Technician Rodeo...the info is now up on our website www.SatelliteExpo2005.com This promises to be a very popular event at the Expo for both participants as well as spectators. If you are interested in participating in the rodeo please be advised it is limited to the first 85 people to register.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Nashville, TN-GlobeCast WorldTV, one of the world's leading satellite service providers, has agreed to host the Welcome Breakfast at Satellite Expo 2005.

GlobeCast WorldTV-a subsidiary of satellite service provider GlobeCast-is the leading source for international programming via satellite in the United States, delivering over 130 market-leading television and radio channels in 30 languages representing 40 countries from Europe, the Middle East, Asia and Africa, via Direct-to-Home Ku-band satellite on Intelsat Americas 5. GlobeCast WorldTV furnishes a complete channel distribution package to programmers, including subscriber management and activation, consumer retailing of a private-label receiver and dish package, marketing, technical support and access to a national installer network. A complete channel line-up is available at www.globecastwtv.com

Lee Gilliland, Event Director for JEM Communications, Inc. and Show Director for Satellite Expo 2005 said, "We are pleased to have a prestigious company such as GlobeCast WorldTV involved with Satellite Expo 2005 on such a large level. Their involvement is proof that a grassroots endeavor for the retailers/dealers & technicians in the satellite industry is not only appreciated, but was long overdue."

A delicious breakfast served by Cotton Boll Catering of Memphis will include assorted pastries such as Danish, Muffins & Cinnamon Buns will also feature Southern favorites like Biscuits, Sausage & gravy and of course juice and coffee. The food will be followed by brief announcements from Satellite Expo personnel, a welcome speech delivered by 
Globecast WorldTV, and the keynote speech by Bob Howell of the Winegard Corporation. For additional information, email: [email protected]


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Nashville, TN USA-Satellite Expo & Training Conference 2005 will be sprinkled with a definite international flavor. Companies from around the world are making plans to converge on Memphis, Tennessee for this show.

Companies from Canada, the United Kingdom and China will be well represented in Memphis, June 23-25. Invacom from the United Kingdom has added a couple of revolutionary products to their line-up they will be unveiling at the show, Microyal and Satellite Skins of Canada represent the FTA and dish cover industry, respectively. China National Electronics, one of China's top import/export companies will be displaying their line of consumer electronics.

It looks as if not only is "The National Satellite Trade Show Alive And Well", but it's gone international as well! For more information visit the show website at: www.SatelliteExpo2005.com


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

If you haven't signed up for the newsletter from Satellite Expo 2005 and you wish to be on the mailing list, please drop us an email at [email protected], we would be happy to add you.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Pro Business Tools (better known in this industry as ProSite) will be holding an after hours, get acquainted/appreciation get together during Satellite Expo 2005. Dealers & technicians will have the opportunity to network with ProSite staff, along with industry partners and learn of the newest upgrades to the system.

"This party will give us the opportunity to show those that currently use our system how much we appreciate them as well as to showcase our products to potential clients. We invite anyone with an interest in ProSite to visit us at this party, there will be free food and beverages, and no doubt it will go fast. We felt that holding it in the hotel where most of the attendees will be staying provides an excellent platform for people to kick back and relax without having to travel vary far," said Riche Varner, Business Director of Prosite Business Solutions.

The ProSite party will be held at the Park Place Hotel St.Charles Rooms 1 & 2. The party begins at 7PM, and will be held until 10PM, Thursday, June 23rd. For more information you may send an email to: [email protected]


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

ESG NAMED OFFICIAL CABLING CONTRACTOR FOR SATELLITE EXPO

When the event is a satellite trade show it's tough to choose a company to run the miles of cable that will be laid between the dish/antenna farm and the exhibitors booth. There will be literally thousands of people in Memphis that are more than capable of installing everything needed, but 30 plus years in the industry speaks volumes.
Engineered Systems Group, Inc. (ESG) of Basye, Virginia has been named the official cabling contractor for Satellite Expo 2005. Established in 1970, ESG today provides a wide variety of Telecommunications industry construction and installation related services. They have provided services to some of the nations leading technology companies. From 18" to 18' and beyond ESG has answered the call for construction, installation & service time and time again. Their quality workmanship and attention to detail has always been one of their cornerstones of their business. For these reasons and many others, we feel comfortable knowing when the show floor opens Richard Collier and ESG are providing the connectivity to make it all come alive.

WE CONTINUE TO SHOWCASE DIVERSITY

Our search for diverse products and services for the satellite retailer and technician brought us to Joe Fiero of New Jersey. From all indications (as well as a huge number of recommendations) it seems Joe is the "satellite industry resident expert" on being a wireless Internet service provider or WISP. Joe will be presenting his WISP program during Satellite Expo 2005 in a presentation he calls "No More Groundhog Day&#8230;Make Every Customer Count For Your Future." Here is an overview of the forum Joe will present.
Tired of coming to work everyday, doing the exact same thing and having nothing to show for it? Each day we acquire subscribers for the platform providers, being paid for them, but little else. We are given a buck each month while the providers reap millions in profits. Learn how to secure your long-term financial future with minimal investment, doing just what you do now. By offering Internet and telephone services over your own wireless network, you become the phone company, building a customer base that rewards you each month. We will address your concerns, demonstrate viability, provide examples of profitability, and talk about exit strategy. Our partners program lets you handle local presence while we engineer and manage the network, removing technical and financial barriers. This presentation is a must for all dealers.

EDGING CLOSER TO A SELL OUT!

With roughly 90 days before Satellite Expo 2005 opens in Memphis, TN not only are hotel rooms and classes filling up, the exhibit floor has only 14 spaces left before it's completely sold out! Exhibitors, both large and small, see the value of presenting their products and services to attendees. Satellite Expo 2005 will present a very diverse exhibit floor with products ranging from companies specializing in direct mail, fiber optics, call centers and of course plenty of satellite related equipment. We would like to say a huge thank-you to all our exhibitors, and ask all the retailers and technicians to support these companies because without them there could not be a Satellite Expo 2005.

ADVANCE REGISTRATION

If you are interested in attending any of the training classes or events that have limited seating, advance registration is a must for you. Some classes and events are already close to capacity, and we expect a complete sell-out on all pre-registered classes well before the door to Satellite Expo 2005 opens.
We have tried very hard to keep the admission to Satellite Expo 2005 at a price everyone can afford. A three-day advance ticket to Satellite Expo 2005 is only $65 with advance purchase or $100 if you are registering in Memphis. Please check out all the classes and events being offered free with paid admission and make your reservations today. www.SatelliteExpo2005.com


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

If you are a technician that has ever installed a satellite system in an apartment, MDU or a property
with a homeowner association, you owe a great deal of thanks to one man. This man in 1996, as 
Chairman of the SBCA Zoning Task Force, spearheaded the lobbying effort that lead to the
promulgation and enactment of the FCC’s Over-The-Air Reception Devices Rule, or OTARD. 

Satellite Expo 2005 is pleased to announce the addition to the forum and training schedule, 
“OTARD & The Satellite Technician.” This will be hosted by the undisputed private sector expert on
OTARD and other government issues as they relate to the satellite industry, Buddy Davis of Waldorf, 
Maryland and will take place in the “D” wing on June 24th beginning at 12:30.

Buddy Davis has served as President and CEO of Davis Antenna, Inc. since 1974. Mr. Davis has 
served as a member of the SBCA Board of Directors and Chairman Council since 1988. From 1990 to 
1993, Buddy served as Vice Chairman of the SBCA Retail council. He served as Retail Council Chair 
in 1994 and 1995. In 1996, Mr. Davis was awarded the Gordan Main Retailer of the Year Award. He 
also received the SBCA “Community Service Award” in 1999. 

Davis Antenna, Inc. has been a member of the Society for Private and Commercial Earthstations 
(SPACE) and the Satellite Broadcasting Communications Association (SBCA) since their inception. 
Davis Antenna, Inc. currently has a client list that includes six U.S. Presidents, several foreign Heads 
of State and thousands of other satisfied television viewers.

Buddy has chaired the ZCCR (Zoning Covenants, Conditions & Restrictions) Task Force since
1990. In this capacity he speaks with numerous TVRO dealers/CE retailers, FCC staff, property 
managers, homeowner associations and Satellite TV consumers every week, assisting them in 
understanding their rights under the law.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

It started as an idea, one hundred twenty three 10'x10' squares drawn on a sheet of paper...as of today (4/7/2005) it's a SELLOUT! The exhibit floor at Satellite Expo 2005 is officially a sellout. The grassroots effort that began a year ago by sending some emails to some industry "insiders" to see if there was an interest in a consumer satellite trade show has evolved into a fantastically successful Satellite Expo 2005! To those in the beginning who said a show would "never happen again," we apologize for disappointing and proving you wrong. To those of you who supported the show from the very first email, we say a heartfelt thank you on behalf of our staff, our volunteers and the crowd of retailers and technicians that will fill the streets of Memphis in June. Thanks to each and every one of you that has played a part in making Satellite Expo 2005 the success it has become. http://www.SatelliteExpo2005.com/fl...interactive.htm to see who is exhibiting.


----------



## Joedog (Jan 15, 2005)

Make sure you get that deal in writing. Plus a hard copy of the contract.
Also check exactly what you total bill will be each month. Make them tell you the exact amount you will pay a month. I know that are local cable co adds nearly $20 in assorted fees.
It sounds like a great deal !!!


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

LESS THAN 60 DAYS TO GO!

With less than sixty days before the doors open on Satellite Expo 2005 we are sure you can see the same excitement and support for this show that we do. The support for Satellite Expo 2005 is surpassing even our expectations! We are receiving calls and emails of support from some of the most well known names in the industry. Some of these people are supporting the show publicly, while others are lending a huge amount of support and influence behind the scenes. To both these groups, we would like to say thank-you! We can do everything within our power to promote Satellite expo 2005, but without the support from those within the industry the show would not have been possible.
Satellite Expo 2005 has been called a "history making event" within the industry. Those are big shoes to walk in, and is probably giving us more credit than is due. We do realize however, this show will be the first-ever, truly independent consumer satellite trade show to make it past the "what if" stage. All the staff of Satellite Expo 2005 is working hard to live up to self-imposed expectations. We have proved, and continue to prove, that a fantastic trade show can be produced without regard for the politics and greed that continues to plague the industry. Our agenda is plain and easy to understand. We want to produce the best possible trade show for the consumer satellite industry while making every attempt to educate and unify the dealers and technicians. We feel as though we are gaining ground every day toward our goal. Be sure to take notice of who is planning to be at Satellite Expo 2005, these are the people that share the same vision.

CHILDREN AT THE EXPO

We have attempted since day one to make this event as family friendly as possible. We have received several questions about children attending the Expo. Here is the official policy concerning children at Satellite Expo 2005. Anyone over the age of 16 requires a full pass to enter Satellite Expo 2005. Children between the ages of 12-16 may attend Satellite Expo 2005 free of charge when accompanied by an adult. Children under the age of 12 will only be allowed into the Expo between 3:00 PM - 5:00 PM on Saturday, June 25th. At no time will unattended children be allowed at Satellite Expo 2005.

WILDBLUE TRAINING

There are still spots available for WildBlue training/certification in all the offered class times. Please see our website, training section for more information if you are interested in WildBlue training. www.SatelliteExpo2005.com Email: [email protected]


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

Memphis, TN---The SBCA certification class that was being offered on Friday, June 24th at Satellite Expo 2005 has been cancelled. We regret this decision but we felt we were left with no choice. There have been a substantial number of people registered for the SBCA class that have decided against seeking certification. Couple that with the current uncertain status of the SBCA as it relates to the NSTP program and it would be virtually impossible to hold this class. We apologize for any incovenience this may cause and have already mailed refund checks to those that pre-paid for the SBCA certification training program. We fully expect to offer far more training & certification opportunities at Satellite Expo 2006 and, depending on the situation with the SBCA next year, we would be pleased to consider reinstating the certification program at next year's show. For further information feel free to email us at: [email protected]


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

If you have been following news about Satellite Expo 2005 you probably already know all the host hotels are sold out and other hotels are also either sold out or filling quickly. Here is a list of hotels close to the show that still have rooms available.

Homewood Suites (Adjoins Host Hotel Properties, walking distance to all OFF property events such as the Appreciation Party & Prosite Meet & Greet) They Still have a few rooms at a show rate of $109 if you use the code SAT when booking otherwise it will be $149. (901) 763-0500

Courtyard By Marriott (Wolfe River) $84 (901) 751-0230
Winngate Inn $89 (901) 386-1110
Comfort Inn & Suites (901) 757-7800
Hampton Inn & Suites $74 (901) 747-3700
Fairfield Inn, Residence Inn, Courtyard By Marriott (Kirby) (901) 757-9100

Be sure to mention you are attending the Satellite Expo to qualify for these rates. Hope this helps. If you are still having problems finding a room feel free to contact our Memphis office at (901) 405-0511 for assistance.


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

It has happened once again, we are outgrowing our surroundings. Due to the numbers of retailers, technicians, media, exhibitors and special guests already registered for Satellite Expo 2005, the Spaun/USA dealer appreciation party is being moved from the Park Place hotel to a much larger facility at the Agricenter. In addition to the Park Place Hotel itself, we were erecting a 50' X 100' tent in the parking lot to house the Southern Style Barbecue party. After discussions with the convention services company, the hotel and the tent company, it was decided we would be greatly exceeding the limits of the property both inside and out.

Expo organizers have already contracted with Coach USA to provide two free continuously operating luxury coaches that will run between the host hotels and the Agricenter. These buses will begin operating at 6:30 PM on Saturday and continue running until 12:30 AM on Sunday Morning. So even though the party has been moved, we have minimized the inconvenience to our guests by providing the finest in shuttle transportation.

The Spaun/USA Dealer Appreciation Party will feature plenty of great Memphis Barbecue and all the trimmings, an abundance of beverages and music by Memphis' own Transitt. Also on tap for the evening will be a few special announcements including the very anticipated announcement of the host city for Satellite Expo 2006. Officials from the city chosen to host Satellite Expo 2006 are so excited to host this event, they have announced plans to travel to Memphis and be on hand for this announcement.

Let us once again take an opportunity to thank all the retailers & technicians for the support being shown for this show. None of this would be possible unless your support was being felt throughout the industry. As we head into the home stretch toward the opening of the show, all the hard work and adversity we have faced to produce this event is being rewarded many times over when we open emails that start, "Satellite Expo 2005 has done more for the satellite industry than anything else in the past 10 years, and it hasn't even opened yet." To our guests of honor, the satellite retailers & technicians we again give you our humble thanks for your support. www.SatelliteExpo2005.com our email: [email protected]


----------



## Satellite Expo (Oct 26, 2004)

GREAT ADDITION TO THE EXPO!
We feel it's safe to say that there is only one person who knows more about the FCC's OTARD (Over The Air Reception Devices) rules and how they affect the satellite industry, homeowners associations, local zoning boards, landlords & others than Buddy Davis of Davis Antenna. That person is Eloise Gore. Ms. Gore currently serves as Assistant Division Chief, Policy Division, Media Bureau, FCC, and has been with the Commission since 1996.
It was confirmed Friday (6/3) that Ms. Gore will be speaking with Mr. Davis at teh OTARD seminar to be held Friday, June 24th at 12:30 PM at Satellite expo 2005. OTARD is perhaps the most beneficial, and possibly the most misunderstood piece of legislation that affects the direct-to-home satellite industry. This landmark piece of legislation ensures that millions of consumers have access to satellite technology who otherwise would not. Since it's inception, Ms. Gore and Mr. Davis has both dedicated countless hours to the OTARD rule, and are both exeptional speakers. If you are a satellite retailer or technician, this one seminar is well worth your trip to Memphis.

PRE-REGISTRATION ENDS 6/20
Please note, pre-registration for Satellite Expo 2005 has been extended 4 additional days, but will end on 6/20/2005 at 11:59 PM. Any tickets purchased after that time will not be considered as advance purchases and will be charged at the "at the door rate" of $100 for a three day admission, $135 for a three day ticket including your spouse and $40 for a single day admission pass. You still have time to save money by pre-registering at our website using our secure online processing service.

ATTENDEE PACKETS
If you registered for Satellite Expo 2005 prior to Friday 6/3, you should be receiving your registration packet in the mail shortly. If you registered for the show AFTER Friday 6/3, you will receive your admission voucher along with several attachments containing additional Memphis information via the e-mail address you provided when you registered. If you do not receive your e-mail voucher within 3 days of registering, please e-mail us at: [email protected]

AIRLINE DISCOUNTS
For those of you planning to attend Satellite Expo 2005 and have yet to book your travel reservations, some savings still exist. If you use the WorldFile number from our travel page on the website, NorthWest Airlines will still deduct 5% off the lowest fare.

HOTEL SAVINGS
Most East Memphis hotels are offering some type of savings if you mention you are attending Satellite Expo 2005, when you book your rooms. Although many hotels are close to full there are still plenty of rooms to be found. If you are having problems locating a hotel room, please call our Memphis office at: (901) 405-0511

FAX REGISTRATION
If you prefer not to register online for the Expo, we have a new fax form available for your use. Fill out the form online, print it then fax it to our office. Here is the link to the fax registration form: http://www.satelliteexpo2005.com/Fax_registration.htm


----------

